# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for the Saint Laurent fashion show SS 2019 in Paris, France 25.09.2018 x20



## brian69 (26 Sep. 2018)

​


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2018)

schöne Kaia
super


----------



## vco69 (11 Nov. 2018)

Wird immer hübscher


----------

